

A Go Gotcha: When Closures and Goroutines Collide - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/a-go-gotcha-when-closures-and-goroutines-collide/

======
programd
Never use closures. If it's worth writing a function at all, it's worth naming
it and putting it outside of the current function. It is code you can't reuse
without copy/paste since it's just embedded in another function like that.
There's also a cognitive load in switching from reading the flow of the
enclosing function into some other anonymous function. Cognitive load leads to
errors - viz the submission. IMHO closures are a toxic infection. I blame
Javascript.

